# Sustitucion de yugo



## elclandestino (Jun 29, 2005)

Tengo que sustituir un yugo para monitor de video juegos rgb, las impedancias del original son: H: 1ohm V: 10.1 ohm y el que quiero sustituir es H: 1.7 ohm V:15.5 ohm.........aqui es donde no se que hacer. Que pongo resistencias, condensadores, no se. Ademas tengo otro problema ademas de que no habre mucho le sale una mancha negra del lado Izquierdo del cinescopio............Si pueden hecharme la mano de antemano grs................  ......


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Lo mejor es que mandes nuevamente a bobinar el yugo, si lo reemplazas por otro te complicas en la afinación, y posiblemente la imagen no se muestre adecuadamente por mucho que hagas.


----------

